# What are you working on right now?



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Now that the holidays are over and it is really cold (for most of us at least) what kind of fiber projects are you working on?

I am knitting these socks for my mom. (shocking, I know )She chose this fancy high$ stuff. The yarn is this self-striping German 2ply with really looong color changes and I am doing a stranded pattern. I used my new ballwinder for the first time. Now I am working alternate rows from the center and outside of the ball. I am still on the first one though, so I am not quite ready to show you yet. I told her there was no way I could see to get 2 the same with this yarn, and she said "Good!"  So I am going to just see how this works out.

What about you? Whatcha making?? For whom and how is it coming out?


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

LOL! I am using all the leftover bits of dishcloth cotton to crochet up little round scrubbies. I try to sell them on etsy as reusable cotton balls for taking off make-up or whatever people usually do with cotton balls. Just can't bear to throw away the little ends. Anyone have other ideas for little bits of cotton yarn?


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

I am working on 2 things: one is just a long wide green thing of wool to felt for flower pins, will add other colors and felt the whole thing at once- I want to make some small flowers out of this to put on girls chokers- anyone have an idea of a knit stitch that would make a good choker? (for our 4-H project) and two, just finished spinning some blue, mulberry, pink to add to regular wool and make a felted bag for DD- I hate to use the handspun for the felted bag- afraid we'll lose the personality of the yarn, but the colors go so well with the solids. Any suggestions on that? 
About the small bits of cotton: just yesterday made some colorful pieces into flowers on daughters loom- put them on grandaughters doll blanket. Got it at Michaels- lots of fun ideas with flowers from looms, headbands, belts, etc.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Just finished a cable knit hat, and am crocheting a pair of socks using that toe-up pattern. well, I'm TRYING anyway 

I'm also trying to get my loom warped for a series of scarves, but I keep getting interrupted by CHORES :grump:


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I am still working on sock #1. It has the cutest little beginning of a heel. Now, comes the part where you start picking up those other sides... YIKES!!!!! I also have a sweater for a toddler I started last year after reading through the Sweater Workshop and making that sampler. I have the bottom of the sweater done and I was on the first sleeve (on DP's) and I put it down out of frustration. I will pick it up after my sock I think. I am also going to be weaving a shawl on a triangle loom I am borrowing.


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

I am working on a lace patterned cowl, a ribbed stocking hat, squares for an afgan (acrylic) and squares out of homespun natural fibers for my spinning and weaving guild.

I will post picks after i have the stuff done.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm working my way through the last of a Targhee fleece (still have 4 targhee/suffolk to start) and started the California Red. If nothing else I plan to have them carded and ready to go by the end of the month. 

Also working on a pair of mittens for youngest dd. I've had the wool dyed for a couple of months, hadn't gotten it carded yet. Then I got the mohair for Christmas so I changed up my plans for the yarn. I did rolags and alternated them, one just wool, one with mohair and angora mixed in. I plan on shrinking them down a bit when finished, so they should be nice and warm for her.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Lost my scarf so I'm knitting another one and am making an Irish--style afghan - cables and bobbles and popcorn stitches, thoroughly enjoyable project. Don't know yet who it is for...maybe me!


----------



## Humburger (Sep 13, 2007)

I am spinning my third skein of three-ply wool yarn.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I stopped knitting long ago but my New Year's resolution was to finish up all the yarn I have--it's all acrylic save the 16 skeins of Irish wool my mother brought me back from a trip 25 years ago. I've made a nice warm hat; I'm nearly done with a reversible scarf. Then I'm tackling a "leftover" triangular scarf; it will be quite colorful. Fingers crossed I've found an afghan pattern that will do justice to her yarn. When I'm done, I'm putting down my needles...again...


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

I just found out that there are 5 women that we are frineds with that are expecting babies! So I am starting baby knitting! I have a sweater in progress along with 2 different pairs of socks!


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

I'm still working on the last Christmas project-a pair of gloves for my friend who just moved to the area. The gloves will match the hat I made her for Christmas. THEN...well...I'm still working on that farose shawl. At the rate I'm going it'll be for one of my daughters if/ when one of them finally (hopefully...maybe) ever becomes a mother. It will make a wonderful shawl for nursing baby. Since neither of them has plans to even think about motherhood for a least another year, it might be done by then.
When I'm through with the gloves, I need to spin up a quick thick yarn to repair/replace my outdoor mittens. Between using them for winter barn chores, splitting kindling, and carrying in firewood, they're beginning to look a bit ragged...and they have holes in both thumbs as well. They're also full of all that hay and stuff that comes from such use....but I do love them still. Nothing like real wool!
I've got almost enough fleece carded up to begin spinning for the Oatmeal Cardigan that was in the latest Spin-Off. It looks just right for me-both in the spinning, knitting and wearing. I'm also about ready to spin up the pound of kid mohair I got (and dyed a small part with purple coolaid) at the Black Sheep Gathering a couple of years ago. I think it will make a soft and cozy shawl as well...that or a really soft hooded scarf. Something open and lacey...
All I need is a few more hours in the day....
betty


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

I am knitting a bulky cabled cowl on size 15 needles. Three strands, a bulky plum, a mohair having aqua, garnet and lavender and a silky ribbon with garnet, and deep blue, green and aqua.

Not sure if I will keep it to use or put it away to give next Christmas.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

I got half of a gray patterned sock done for my FIL, then I got a spinning wheel... so I've been spinning a lot! I started a neckwarmer/cowl with my first skein of handspun, but when I put it on, it was a little too scratchy (it's a BFL/Wensleydale mix, so I thought it would be softer...), so that got frogged, and I'm going to start a pair of gloves with it tomorrow. 
I'm just loving this spinning, and it's giving me incentive to get more knitting done and use what I spin. I just found a set of Denise Interchangeables on Ravely, so I'm ready to go!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm working on this scarf right now.

Details on my blog
Franco's Fiber Adventure Autumn/Taupe Scarf

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

I'm working on a jacket for myself called Sylvi http://twistcollective.com/2008/winter/magazinepage_06.php
So far so good, the arms are done and I'm starting on the back.
WIHH- I just finished those Bella mitts for my DD. She loved them. They do knit up fairly quickly.


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

cowl and fingerless gloves and could someone tell me how to get the image to not be so large. In photo bucket this is the smallest size it can be, but I can't get it to copy and post smaller.


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Enjoyed reading what everybody is creating. I have 2 sweaters and another pair of socks waiting till I feel better. Finished a long scarf and shipped to one of my aunts as a thank you.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

A ear flap hat and a Danish shawl.


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

A scarf on size fifteen needles using some artsy yarn that I bought on clearance. I will be glad to see the last inch knitted so it will be out of the stash and actually be usable.


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

I am working on a lap blanket. Single stitch crochet is the extent of my crochet ability but it makes a nice blanket and goes really quickly.

I am a member of the DAR and we provide lap blankets to the veterans who are at the local VA Hospital. I try to make one or two a year. This one is red, white, and blue stripped. oooohhh, how original!


----------



## littlesheeps (Jan 1, 2010)

Hello, everyone! New here, but been lurking a very long time.. years, in fact. You all are so creative and alas, I'm still just spinning it! I usually flick card my fleeces, but I am currently spinning up my very first roving that just came back from the mill, a Shetland/mohair blend, and it is lucious stuff. Can't wait to see what some creative fiber junkie does with this. 

debra in nm


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Hey littlesheeps, welcome aboard! Do you sell your yarn? Where in NM do you live? I lived in both Taos and Rio Arriba counties for many years before I moved here to MO. I still miss the cultural diversity of the NNM folks, and the good chile. LOL.


----------



## littlesheeps (Jan 1, 2010)

Well, good morning, everyone! Yes, I was lurking for a long time and when I was a member loooooong ago (formerly goatgirl) we didn't have a fiber forum. At some point there were problems with renewing and passwords and such, and I never could get back on, so I gave up. But I found a way, through the back door. 

I raise Shetland sheep and colored angora goats, currently in central NM in the Estancia Valley. I'm fixing to move up to southern Colorado this spring... my final frontier, since I've recently retired and am determined to put this homesteading adventure to the REAL test. It'll be an experience, I'm sure, and with this diverse forum, I know I have friends out there to hold my hand every step of the way. 

Yes, gone-a-milkin, there is absolutely NO place like NM for cultural diversity and good CHILI! And did you ever go to the Taos Wool Festival when you lived here?? 

Happy spinning everyone (or knitting, felting, etc), debra in nm


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Littlesheeps welcome to the Fold :banana02: So glad you decided to unlurk and introduce yourself. Your yarn sounds wonderful. Can you take pictures so we can see it? That's sort of a "thing" with us, if you talk about it you almost certainly have to post a picture or get razzed for it nonstop 

Here is what I've been spinning lately. It is cameldown (the brown/fawn color) wool and some angora there is also some angelica in there for sparkle. This is going to be mittens and hopefully a hat for my DIL.

















This is a two ply. I have one mitten finished except the thumb but they are at work so I'll take pictures when I get home this afternoon. I also have some socks I knit for my class I'm teaching, they are also at work.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Franco, the scarf is beautiful. I love all the colors in it. Marchwind, that yarn looks scrumptious!!!! I have never been into pink, but in the last few years, I feel myself being drawn to it.


----------



## littlesheeps (Jan 1, 2010)

Marchwind, I am severely computer 'challenged', so I'll have to read up on how to attach photos and see what I can do. Love your yarn! Looks so lucious, I kinda want to eat it... 

littlesheeps in nm


----------



## littlesheeps (Jan 1, 2010)

This is my new project, first time I sent off my own home-grown fleeces to the mill to be made into roving. This is a 50/50 wool/mohair blend. Behind it is one of those nice merino painted braids from Interlacements. I hope this comes out ok.. my first try at posting pics! littlesheeps


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

littlesheeps- What pretty wool! How satisfying that it's yours. Do you tell the mill what colours and do they add the mohair and was that yours too?


----------



## littlesheeps (Jan 1, 2010)

canadiangirl, I met with the mill's owner at the Taos Wool Festival this year and hand delivered the fleeces to her (Texas Fiber Mill, btw). I had 2 mohair and 2 shetland fleeces of similar colors, and specifically asked her to blend them. Yes, they were all my livestock, which is one reason why I was so excited to get this done... what a luxury, as I usually hand process my own. Anyway, that was early October and I received my big box on Christmas Eve... Merry Merry to me! I think the mill did a beautiful job; and thank you for your kind words about my yarn! I'm fairly new at this, so I like feedback from fiber folk. 

littlesheeps in nm


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thanks! My pictures look washed out I took them on a bright sunny day in the snow so it didn't come out very well. I'll take more of the almost finished mitten and the other skein. The sock I dropped off at the store this afternoon but I work there tomorrow and will take pictures of that and of the store if I am able. There is also a really cute pair of baby shoes I knit from the Vintage Knits for Modern Babies (or something like that) they are called Ruby Slippers and look like little Maryjanes, but I didn't knit them in the bright red, more of a brick red. There is a sweater that goes with them that I'm going to knit when I finish the mittens. I'll take my camera to the shop tomorrow and take more pictures to post tomorrow evening.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Littlesheeps, your picture worked great! Beautiful yarn :sing:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here is a picture of the other skein and the mitten in progress.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Drool...


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Littlesheeps, the browns and creams are my favorite colors. Very, very nice. 

Marchwind, I love the striping effect on the mittens. Beautiful.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm back! We have internet again! I've been crocheting up a storm, and knitting, too. Here are two skirts and another one in the works. I couldn't help include the girl's faces, because I am just so delighted the twins lost *both* their front teeth together! I'll have to post my shawl that I'm knitting later. Forgot to take a pic of it. I'm still working on the blue skirt. My girls are 6 and 8.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh Nellie, it is good to hear from you! Those are some adorable girls and this pic is one for the record book.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

ooooo, love the pictures! I got tired of knitting gloves so switched to wool socks for my son. He loves the first pair so much and wears them, so I figure another pair for him. Got the first one done---now on to the second one. Good thing I spun up a lot of wool. Welcome, littlesheeps, I've had Shetlands and Angoras goats before---loved them and their fiber.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Nellie I love the cow skirt, that is brilliant!


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

I currently have 3 different crocheted afghans in progress as well as finishing up a few knitted dishcloths. I'm trying so very hard to finish these projects before beginning another but it gets harder by the day as these new and beautiful patterns keep calling my name.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Whoa Nellie!!!! I LOVE those skirts... especially the cow one. The girls are darling!!


----------



## littlesheeps (Jan 1, 2010)

Those girls are beaming! Tre' cute. All of you are so talented; I can crochet but it always comes out a little wonky. I'll stick to spinning. 

Mrs Homesteader, I like the natural colors, too, and spin up something wild just for contrast. But I notice at the craft shows most people seem to gravitate to the natural colors. -littlesheeps in NM


----------



## toadshadegal (Jun 10, 2008)

I just finished making a toy hedgehog for my daughter's birthday at her request. She's going to be 30. Found the pattern on Etsy by Little Cotton Rabbits. My son has requested I make him a beardhat. A what? Had to google that one. It seems they are very popular at the college he attends. I found several patterns but the one he liked best was Dwarven Battle Bonnet from Ravelry. Waiting for the yarn to come in the mail so right now I'm knitting socks from my stash. Top down two at a time on circs using Fixation yarn.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

OMG Toadshadegal those beard hats are wonderful http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dwarven-battle-bonnet Make sure you post pictures of you work so we can all see. It's a sort of unspoken (not really) rule here that if you talk about it you have to post pictures 

BTW, if I haven't said it already Welcome to the Fold!


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Okay here are the pics of what I was working on, finished the mittens last night. 










Mittens for my youngest, yarn is a Targhee/Mohair/Angora blend. 










The bullheaded bull calf, Ground Round.  My barn is a mess right now, waiting for a load of straw that was supposed to be here months ago....and that's another rant for another day. LOL


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Lana those mittens are beautiful, so cheerful!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Those hats are hysterical!!! I have never seen anything like that. 

The mittens are beautiful. I love the colors.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Marchwind: I love your yarn. So far I've been playing with the lighter colors, need to go deeper....okay I need to get some acid dyes and really start playing.  
Thanks! I love pink and orange together, it's so vibrant and perky.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Ok, here's the shawl. It's for a friend of mine who saw mine (all autumn colors) and she said, "Oh, I want one!" I was visiting her after her 12yo daughter died. It's a surprise and I've been giving her hints of doing something for her. Driving her nuts I expect, lol.










I ran into a snag, though. The yarn was too thick, and the shawl got too wide to fit on my huge needles. I couldn't cram anymore stitches on them. They don't make circs in that size, either. So I designed some and my dh made them for me! Here they are:










They are made with 1/2" dowel, sanded to shape, with some sort of plastic tubing for the circ part. He tapered the ends, held it *in his hand* and drilled a hole with his power drill to put the tubing in. Ack! I almost couldn't watch. He's too manly to use a vice, I guess! Then he used epoxy to smooth the joint so the yarn doesn't catch.


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

I'm finishing up a ripple wrap for my MIL, who is doing their Christmas on the 16th. I also have a pair of wool socks on a circ as well. I'm itching to cast on a pair of longies for my little guy but I am forcing myself to finish up this wrap first since I'm getting down to the wire. I knit so much for the holidays, drop stitch scarf and hat sets, mitts, fingerless gloves and sweaters, that I'm am a little burnt out.

I just finished these out of Corridale


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Nellie, what a creative husband you have. I love the shawl. 

Yankeeterrier, are those pants for little boys?


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

Mrs. Homesteader said:


> Nellie, what a creative husband you have. I love the shawl.
> 
> Yankeeterrier, are those pants for little boys?



Yes, for over cloth diapers, tho I will probably keep making them for him even after he is trained.
This is another recent pair on merino








These are shorties knit with Canadian Mulespun merino, my absolute fav base and I am always looking for more.









I have tons more, but I won't bore you.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yankeeterrier, where can one find the pattern for those pants/leggings? They are very cute.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here is a picture of the socks for my sock class and the little "Ruby Slippers" for display at the store


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

http://www.aubreydoodlepants.com/

This is a basic free pattern, but I always add a gusset to the crotch. They are knit top down ITR, the body on 16" circ and the legs on 12" circs or DPN's. You can do decreases on the legs to make them more like tights, and the cuff variations (esp ruffles for girlies) are endless. If you make them for a toddler, make sure you go with a tougher base. Stuff like Purewool that is super soft pills and felts something terrible with an active child, but it is great for newborn bitty fluff.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Great thanks! Can you share how you add the gusset in the crotch. I would imagine with diapers it would be a good thing.

ETA: What yarn are you using? She doesn't state a yarn or yarn size at all, she does give a gauge.


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

Sure. The short rows are what really makes room in the caboose so if you were just making them as pants you could omit those. The gusset helps keep the crotch from to much stress when they are active. 

Place stitch markers center front and back. Start gusset about 1 1/2" from where you intend to split for the legs. Knit to one st from marker, knit one front and back. Knit 2 and knit one f&b. Knit to one st from next marker, K1F&B, knit 2 K1F&B. Knit next round. Next increase knit to 2 st before marker, et al. Continue alternating knit rows and increase rows, increasing the distance from the marker by one stitch for each increase row until you have 14 st between your increases. Transfer the gusset stitches to DPNs and Kitchener. Proceed to the legs, picking up stitches along the gusset. Hope that makes sense.










I have made these in worsted, heavy worsted, aran and bulky. The instructions are based on worsted weight I believe. I found most of the WAHM yarns tend to run toward heavy worsted. If you are intending to use them as a diaper cover, they should be lanolized for best performance.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

YankeeTerrier, those are great! I have friends who use cloth diapers and wool soakers (everyone in my house is potty trained!) and I will be sure to share!

Do you by any chance get your mulespun yarn from Custom Woolen Mills? They are not too far from where I live, great place, with great wool! I've been for a tour - that mule spinner is super cool.

I am working on a vintage camisole (called "lady's vest" in archaic terms, I guess - from a Lux 1933 pattern I found online) out of (yes, I know...) Red Heart acrylic baby yarn. I figure if I like it, I'll make another out of something nicer.  

I also have slippers on the go, from an old pattern in a book I have: they are 'fireside slippers', where you knit the foot base in slip stitch (like is often done for sock heels), then the 'sock' part and stitch it to the sole. I'm using the yarn my sister sent from Lithuania for these - so far, so good, I have the soles almost done now.

I also have a sweater on the needles - one of Twist Collective's cabled cardigans - but I haven't done much on it for awhile.

The loom is empty, I haven't decided what to do next there.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

wow you are all doing such nice things.....i am still on my socks..lol what a challenge...also love making the felted mittons from old wool sweaters and line them with fleece,,,real warm..


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

frazzlehead said:


> YankeeTerrier, those are great! I have friends who use cloth diapers and wool soakers (everyone in my house is potty trained!) and I will be sure to share!
> 
> Do you by any chance get your mulespun yarn from Custom Woolen Mills? They are not too far from where I live, great place, with great wool! I've been for a tour - that mule spinner is super cool.
> .



I've only bought mine from here and there but would love to find a manufacturer. I'll have to do a search for them, thanks!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Marchwind, those socks looks so soft. What are they made out of? The little ruby slippers are adorable.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Marci the socks are knit from a yarn called Ella rae Classic, it's a worsted weight or light worsted weight. It is a nice yarn, 100% wool and not very expensive, it's made in Romania.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I always have a few things on the go. i get tired of just the one thing. socks of course, always have a pair or 2 going. i also have facecloths today. i was at the dollar store and saw this lovely soft wool. i was looking at it for quite some time trying to decide what it would be good for. i decided on facecloths. also have a few easter eggs going for my tree and also some knitted cattails for my spring display. 

i thought of knitting some hearts for my Valentine tree but i think the ones i make from cloth and what not would be better. ~Georgia.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I started a Norwegian sweater for my husband, following the pattern for Cully's sweater in EZ's book "Knitting Around". I've never done one before, so we'll see how it - and I - survive the steeking.


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

right now I am working on the Irish Hiking Scarf this is my first time with cables


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

Just finished this wrap for my MIL


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

I've sure enjoyed seeing all these beautiful projects! You guys are wonderful knitters!


----------



## Humburger (Sep 13, 2007)

:stars:

I'm SUPPOSED to be spinning and weaving... I printed out that sock pattern that Marci did... I have spun enough yarn to do those socks...

Oh! :help:


----------



## Humburger (Sep 13, 2007)

Okay. Ya'll are NOT going to believe this! I don't believe it, myself. I actually started the sock, tonight. Turned the HEEL! And have started on the gussets!!! It is amazingly easy! I would have never believed it if I hadn't done it myself. My head is killing me. My neck is so tight I think it will snap. I am drenched in sweat. But, I did it!!! I had to stop, because my vision is fuzzy, or I would have gone all night. I can't wait to get to it in the morning.

:clap: :dance: :bouncy: :dance: :clap:

:stars:



Goodnight


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Ginny, that is awesome! We will need pictures you know.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Turning a heel for the first time is an act of faith ... you just cannot tell from reading the instructions (or at least I couldn't) how on EARTH this is gonna be a 'heel'.

Then you just give up, follow directions and ... oh my word, it's a heel!

It's so cool. Enjoy! Congrats! Yay!


----------



## Humburger (Sep 13, 2007)

Yes, when I was doing it, I kept saying, out loud, "Why am I doing this? I don't understand? What is happening? Why am I doing this?" LOL! But, when it was done... Wow!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Ginny Congratulations!!!! Pictures are a must. Yep, heels are a leap of faith, don't think about it just follow the directions. Afterward you can analyse what you have just done


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Ginny!! You did it!!!! WAHOOOO!!!!


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Congrats on your first turned heel!! I was in a similar state the first time, and I'd been making socks for years, just short row or afterthought heels.  



Marchwind said:


> Yep, heels are a leap of faith, don't think about it just follow the directions. Afterward you can analyse what you have just done


Yes they are. I kept having to turn my brain off and just read the pattern. Made no sense, none....and they turned out fine.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

While I was waiting for the wool to dry for the KAL.....more winter knitting for my family:

Still need to make the mate for this, 2 ply, mohair/angora/wool blend










3 ply, Targhee and California Red wool/angora blend....interesting but it's what he wanted. Reminds me of pumpkin pie.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Ginny, you have been able to do things much harder than that. Way to go, but pictures are a must. 

Lana, that second pair of mittens looks like sherbert. Beautiful.


----------



## Humburger (Sep 13, 2007)

Pictures:




























I hope this works! This is the first time I have put pictures on a forum.


----------



## Humburger (Sep 13, 2007)

Ooops! LOL! Are those too big? If so, I will delete and do it over. But, wow, you can really see detail! 

I decided not to waste my homespun on my first socks.


----------



## Humburger (Sep 13, 2007)

Pakalana,

As I am knitting on these socks, I keep thinking, "Well, maybe mittens aren't so bad, after all..." LOL! That is what I want to tackle next. (Knitting-wise, that is...)


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Yay!!they are beautiful. good job and congrats on posting your first pics. 

the 2nd sock will go faster.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Humburger said:


> Pakalana,
> 
> As I am knitting on these socks, I keep thinking, "Well, maybe mittens aren't so bad, after all..." LOL! That is what I want to tackle next. (Knitting-wise, that is...)


Mittens are a breeze after that first heel turning session.  

You know, the first socks I ever made were the same yarn, same color! Only I made the sausage socks for kids. They're still wandering around the deep recesses of my laundry pile too. GAM's right, that second sock will go much faster.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Lana beautiful mittens and yarn used. Ginny congrats on posting the pictures, good job.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Very nice job Ginny!!


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

I finished the third skirt! Here it is!


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Yay!!they are beautiful. good job and congrats on posting your first pics.
> 
> the 2nd sock will go faster.



This why I magic loop 2 socks at a time. I don't think I'd ever get the second one done otherwise!


----------



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

Nellie - I love that little skirt! It is so cute and looks very nice on your little girl. I called my 8 yr old dd over to the computer just now so she could look at it and she wants one too. Any chance you would share the pattern?


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

What a cute skirt!!


----------



## Humburger (Sep 13, 2007)

I am working on my third sock. I found a simple, one-page pattern to use, since I got the basics down with the long tutorial. I was chugging right along and hit a snag. I think the pattern has something wrong with it. I actually UN-KNITTED several rows! :doh: Then found that I was knitting in the wrong direction. :doh: Finally got the heel flap started. Got to the end of that, according to the pattern. Did what it said to do next, but the yarn ended up in the wrong place to continue properly. :doh: So! I un-knitted some more. Couldn't figure out what went wrong. Re-knitted it. Ended up with a ridge where it should have been smooth and the heel is inside out. But, I figured it was okay that way, so decided to carry on. :huh: I am knitting the wrong way again. Okay, I am just going to turn around right here, even though I know I am going to make a hole, and start going the right way. Oh, no, I'm not... Something is dreadfully wrong. :Bawling: Finally, I figured out that I needed to rearrange all the stitches along the needles to get going the right way on the gussets. I got that done and got the gussets done, but I noticed that, try as I might, the ladder on the bottom of the foot was getting looser. :heh: So, I started leaving off in the middle of a needle, with all four needles occupied, instead of between needles. That seems to help with the ladder. Sigh...

Believe it or not, I am enjoying knitting socks more than I ever thought I would.
:hysterical:

Although it is making me a little giddy.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Ginny, you are cracking me up! Are you really okay? I wonder if you might have gotten your sock turned inside-out at some critical point,,,hm. You keep at it.


----------



## Humburger (Sep 13, 2007)

I guess it is better than a mobius sock. :teehee:


----------



## Humburger (Sep 13, 2007)

Well, here is my funny sock. But, I love it! It is the best sock I have done, yet!










Now, I have to make one just like it and then make MORE!!!
:sing:

Actually, I think I have a tea cozy and a lunch box to knit...
:nerd:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Yep, that is a fancy sock, with the custom heel.  Have fun duplicating your design elements. It looks very warm and cozy. 

I have seen that a lot of the laddering sort of evens itself out in the wash.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Humburger said:


> Actually, I think I have a tea cozy and a lunch box to knit...
> :nerd:


Dear friends on the fiber forum.... DO NOT encourage Ginny in her comments. you WILL create a monster. :lonergr:

Ummmm.... Ginny, I say skip the tea cozy and lunch box. Do you really think that the Road Warrior will use the lunch box? :umno:


----------



## Humburger (Sep 13, 2007)

Dear Mrs. Homesteader,

:hrm:

:bash:

I must confess that my beloved said that I could save myself the trouble of knitting him a lunchbox, so that load is off my mind.

So, you don't want a tea cozy? Maybe I can knit a chicken coop cozy...

:gaptooth:


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

I have barely touched any yarn in the last week. I'm sewing a dress for my dd. She's going to a formal dinner tomorrow night. First it was the dress. Yesterday she decided the neckline is still too open (after weeks of agonizing and planning and trying to figure out how to alter it on my part), and she wants a peasant blouse/slip garment to wear under it. It's going to be beautiful, and yes, I'll post a pic... but AAAAAAUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH! 


Ok, breathe, in, out, in, out..... I don't sew enough clothing to really know what I'm doing.....


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

I'm really trying hard to finish up my Seven Dwarves in Storm tunic. I am 80% complete.
Have set a deadline for myself by next weekend before I start anymore projects.
Also, making another warm sweater for OB ward at Pine Ridge...then britches and booties, maybe hat to match.... after I finish that tunic!

I did finish my Lodge pullover!! toot


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Ginny, that sock looks like you put a lot of work into it, and it ended up thick and warm. I like it!

I looked at your Lodge pullover, shepmom.. Very very nice!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Ginny, I really do like your sock. Love the color!!!


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Here's the dress! It's done!! Yay!!! (this is my 18yo dd, MissMenagerie)


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Nellie you have a very pretty daughter and a gorgeous dress. It will be a while before I can make anything like that. I am just now learning to make a quilt.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Nellie, that looks great. The neckline came out very nice, not too open and not too close.  Beautiful girl in a beautiful dress.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Nellie - lovely daughter, and a very nice dress you made.

Angie


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Great job Nellie. Your daughter is beautiful!


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Wow, Nellie, you did such a good job! Your daughter and her dress both look lovely!

I'm working on the second sleeve of my husband's Norwegian sweater. After it's done, it will be time to sew and steek (and maybe gasp and weep).


----------



## Humburger (Sep 13, 2007)

Nellie,

What a nifty dress and the neckline is just perfect.

I started my second wool sock and after knitting the first needle, realized I was knitting with the tail! :huh: So, I pulled that off and cast on again. I made sure I didn't use the tail, but when I got halfway through the second row, I noticed that somehow I was off. I was knitting over half the purls and purling over half the knits. :huh: So, I pulled that off and decided to start it another time. :grin:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

LOL, Ginny. Yeah, try again tomorrow. I think that getting the sock started and doing the first inch or so is the hardest part. I try to only START a sock early in the day, when my mind is clear and I have good light.


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Great job on that dress.

Ginny, I admire your patience and perseverance on the socks. giggle


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I'm tucking in the ends on an cotton peachy pink/cream Irish chain lap afghan I started over 20 years ago. I bought skeins on sale/closeout and chose my pattern. It wasn't until I began the last course of "blocks" I realized I needed more cream; I couldn't locate it so I put it away. Sorting through my unfinished projects, I had the choice of tossing all that work or attempting again to find that elusive skein. I visited a local yarn shop with "yarn" in hand expecting to walk away empty handed. What are the odds that I'd find a perfect match?


----------



## luv2farm (Feb 15, 2008)

I just recently rediscovered my love for crochet. I can not read instructions, but can watch and copy a pattern. So, I am working on a afghan that *digapony* posted the instructions to. It is gonna be really pretty. I'll have to post a photo when I get done.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Indeed they are both lovely Nellie. i finished another pair of socks last night. i always have to have a pair going so i will put up another pair tonight but i will soon have to start giving them away again. today i am making more fabric hearts to finish off the last couple of windows.~Georgia.


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

I finished my KAL and and working on a pair of longies for the Boogie-man. May be my last pair since I figure by next winter he should be house trained. Just getting ready to start the gusset.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

The pictures are wonderful!!! I'm being so inspired!

Here are a few things I did last week.

All yarns are between 180-200 yards of 2-ply


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

*This:*









*became this:*









*This:*









*became this:*









and finally this


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

Oooooooh, yummy!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Lovely yarns Cyndi! What pattern did you use for that hat?


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Cyndi, you have me drooling over those yarns. They are beautiful.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

cyndi, you are amazing! 

I need a wheel, and SOON.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

What virtuous fiber artists we have here. Love seeing all the projects (and hearing about finding a skein of yarn that you need years later?! Wow)

I have been knitting a skinny cotton scarf to add color to my teen dd's outfit for a school presentation. I am not a knitter, so it's very basic and open and varied (design elements, anyone?). 

Why is the first end of the scarf wider than all the rest of the scarf? Is that one of those unanswerables, like "why does the wind blow?"?

Triplet lambs yesterday. Lost one today. More mouths than spigots, y'know...


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I have been working on my toddler sweater. I have the body done up to the armpits. I have one arm almost done. 

Last night, my husband went to the **** Supper in a nearby town. It is a long standing family tradition thing. His Grandpa used to go, his Dad goes. Last night his Dad, both of his Dad's brothers, all 4 of my husband's brothers, one sister and some cousins all went. It is always the first Monday in February. So, I got some good knitting time in.  It always cracks me up. My husband won't eat a duck egg (if he knows ahead of time that's what it is), or goat meat that he had finished most of and enjoyed until I told him what it was, but he will go and eat ****!!! :shrug:


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

My knitting has screeched to a dead stop...but I have been plucking my new angora rabbits. Does that count? Eventually I might have enough angoral fiber for earmuffs.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Marchwind said:


> What pattern did you use for that hat?


It's the Baby Gnome Hat from One-Skein Wonders - 101 yarn-shop favorites. 

Thanks for the compliments, ladies. Guess it's one of the benefits of being unemployed!

Socks are on the needles now


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Cyndi,

Love your yarn and the hats are soo cute. Now, what is the finally this? I've looked at it and my brain is blank. grin


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

*Why is the first end of the scarf wider than all the rest of the scarf?*

In crochet the chain side is usually shorter. One way that helps is to start your stitch underneath through the one loop. Little more tedious, but with some practice gets much easier. Also, changing tension, from project start to finish, can cause significant widening at the end.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

the 'finally this' looks to me like a cowl, neckwarmer.


----------



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

I am working on a jean rug (with the jeans my kids have outgrown.)


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> NO! I think its a fancyschmashy laptop computer "sleeve"!
> 
> (There's a really cool one in the new book I bought! Now if I only had a laptop, I'd knit one!)



WIHH, WHY!!? Why did you tell me that? 

OMG, now I need to knit a sleeve for my new laptop. :grumble:

Of COURSE there are patterns at ravelry for them. Sure, youbetcha. 

I guess it will be acryllic. I have tons of bright colored crappy yarn. 
That ought to keep me busy for a little while....


----------



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

Well - I am still working on the scarf that I am making for Betty for te KAL. It has been hard to get enough uninterupted time so I can really focus on it and think about what I am doing! (I am finding that when doing these cables, it needs to be quiet!) I hope to finish it this weekend. Planning on renting the kiddos some movies when we are in town Sat. morning for their game and then locking myself in my room while they are watching them so I can get done! lol

After I get the scarf done - I will be making th preps for Raveylimpics! DD who is 8 has plans to make scarves on herknitting loom and I want to make a couple of the warm woolies vests and some scarves to send to Pine Ridge. I think it is going to be fun and rewarding to know that everything we will be making will go to a good cause!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

shepmom said:


> Cyndi,
> 
> Love your yarn and the hats are soo cute. Now, what is the finally this? I've looked at it and my brain is blank. grin


Diana,
It's a cowl. Folds nicely to be double thick around the neck, but easily fits up over your head for a hat also. I made it up as I went


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

I have been working on the KAL and am a little over half done. This past weekend when we had all the snow and my DH was out of town, i took the opertunity to make a slip cover for our sofa. It was left by the previous owners and was brand new. I am not a flowery kinda person, at least not for a sofa, plus, the dog sneeks on it when we are alseep.

Here it is


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Kandmcockrell you did a great job on the slip cover. 

I finished the first sleeve of my sweater and started the second one. I am hoping for some knitting time today. Yesterday I had a ton to do, including making cheese. I am already thinking ahead of what my next pair of socks will look like. My sweet husband said he would wear a pair. I need to find some manly yarn.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Boy! have to check this thread often! That dress will be a family heirloom, your beautiful daughter is fortunate, Nellie. Love that yarn, Cyndi- adorable hats! all the talent here, thanks for sharing your pics.... the socks- beautiful! The sewing projects are soooo out of my league... beautiful! Working on a rainbow yarn right now, using all the dyed scraps of fleece.... and a bag, with problems, that I am seeking help on.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Well, I finished my second knitted scarf today (I know, I know, "pictures").

I don't like the first three or four inches where it was originally cast on and wonder if it's possible to unravel that much and re-do it?


stef


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Another toot, toot.

I Finally finished my Seven Dwarves in Storm freeform tunic combining tapestry crochet with colorwork.
http://www.crochetville.org/forum/showthread.php?p=1991964#post1991964

Now to finish up my Seven Dwarves(sw merino, alpaca, nylon) socks....just the heels are left. They are going to be so cushy soft and warm. 

I could use a slip cover, Sam insists the den couch is where he will lay when indoors.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Shepmom, that is beautiful. Ummm.. why is it called Seven Dwarves in Storm?


----------



## followinghim (Sep 10, 2006)

I am knitting a baby blanket am also trying to learn to crochet.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> I think "Storm" is the color -not sure how the Seven Dwarfs (dwarves?) fit in there...I mean seven dwarfs will fit most anywhere :rotfl: sometimes I crack myself up but...


In the loving words of my Mom... WIHH you are a mess!!!


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

Just cast on a Chullo hat for a friend (actually getting paid for this one!) It has an applied I cord which I have never done before, so I hope it works out.


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Mrs. Homesteader said:


> Shepmom, that is beautiful. Ummm.. why is it called Seven Dwarves in Storm?


The primary yarn color is Storm and the multicolor yarn is Seven Dwarves.
I thought hey why not .... :teehee:

Yesterday was a better day and now it's payback for doing too much yesterday. Be back as body allows.
Diana


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Here is the current pair of socks. The pics are only of 1, I am halfway done with the 2nd.
The yarn is Berrocco Sox, the pattern is Spring Forward, from knitty. 

I was strangely drawn to this colorway, it is like raspberries and chocolate together.



















The first pic shows the color more accurately. I wish the sun would just come out briefly so to make picture taking a lot easier.

I am in love with this pattern. This is my 2nd pair with it. It's worked over 66 stitches and it is easy to memorize and works up so fast.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Very nice. I love raspberries and chocolate.


----------



## Humburger (Sep 13, 2007)

Very nice, GAM!

I haven't started my second wool sock. My beloved and I are battling the usual winter crud, right now. So, we sit around and whine at each other and sip soup and read and watch it snow.


----------



## Humburger (Sep 13, 2007)

In between whining sessions, headaches, naps, adventures, etc., I wanted to knit something! So:









Meet Dreamy (short for Dreamcicle). Isn't that the popsicle that was orange and vanilla? Anyway, this is from the front of the Lion Brand catalog.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Beautiful socks! Adorable mouse!


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Cute mouse, and love those socks! Here is my knitted bag in the round just finished today, the milk pail is multitasking as a form for it to dry on--- it is a mix of handspun and some galloway from Fultonfiber.... It was supposed to be taller, but didn't quite come out in the wash like the pattern, but, will work as is.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice bag! Very fuzzy and funky. 

Ginny, I like your mouse's little curly orange tail.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm so excited to be making something out of my first homespun! :bouncy: The yarn is all bumply and different weights, but I love them!
I finished the fingers, and now have to start the mitten part of the "glitten." My MIL claimed them already haha! 


















Just wish there were more hours in the day - I've been spinning a lot too, so no time on here boohoo! This is a BFL/mohair cross - I bought raw fiber, and am carding it together. It's an adventure!


----------



## Humburger (Sep 13, 2007)

Your yarn is lovely and it looks like you have an Ashford Traveler. Good job!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

The bag is very nice. Is a glitten one of those that has a mitten top you can pull back and there are fingerless gloves underneath? I love the yarn!!! Ginny, your mouse is cute.


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

This weekend i alternated between working on the KAL scarf and sewing py first quilt blocks.
I also baked some pumpkin bread and rebatched some soap.

I really need to knit some warm socks. My feet are freezing!! Some good thick boot socks!


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I'm casting on some funky 'dated' French yarn for a pair of Yoga socks for my DIL.
I awoke in a panic this morning, I realized I don't have a project on my needles and my son has an appt. at the VA clinic, I can't imagine NOT knitting while waiting for him.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I do so like this thread. i come here everyday just to see what you have posted. you are all so talented.

i was going to knit a dish cloth today and let my socks rest for awhile but the wool i bought a few days ago is so soft and silky i decided it will be a lacy face cloth instead. in between knitting i put up some bread that katy posted a recipe for and i'm just waiting for the last rising. ~Georgia.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Today: 

MissMenagerie (18yodd) cleaned out the chest freezer in the garage. All my crockpots are full of meat & bones being made into broth, there are 2 homegrown chickens in the oven, a pot of pumpkin soup on the stove, and she's making biscuits. 

My 16yods made a fire and is burning bones that had been left in the freezer. Way too big to make broth. Also really old hearts and livers that we never ate. 

I did school with the younger set, it's so fun to explain things and see the light go on in their eyes. I planted flowers in my front flower bed with my 6yodd. We talked about worms and how trees make air. She expressed pity on the little plants that were root-bound, "Oh, the poor little guy!" 

The older boys have been reading all day. I'm kinda thinking they haven't done any math....???


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

I have our daily loaf of bread just getting done baking (we stopped buying bread last year)...

I have a pair of socks on DPN's made from 'Paton's Stretchy Sock Yarn' and have started that Estonian lace shawl...

I picked up the new ignition for my car so we can replace it tomorrow. Trying to jump in the car and get to an ambulance call when the car has to be started with a screwdriver just doesn't cut it...

I am getting ready to bed down for the night as getting up at 5 am every morning is kicking my behind--my little "snuggle bug", Alexandria is curled up next to her Mommy as I type  .

Night, all!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

ruby jane, glad you are giving the Estonian Lace a try! Which pattern are you doing? I made my mom some socks from that stretchy Paton's. They came out nice and she loves them and says they haven't pilled on her, like some sock yarns do. Risata, for exmple.

I finished the chocolate raspberry socks before supper tonight. They are "blocking" (that means I put them straight onto my feet...LOL.)

I am going to learn toes up socks!! Like, starting from the toe and not the cuff! I am sitting here doing the Magic cast on over and over, too tightly I think. It is too late in the evening to expect much from my efforts, but it is fun! If anyone has a favorite link to show me a different perspective, I would be grateful...

Also, short row heels for this pair, I think. Toes up and short row heels, I have never really done either of those things!! I will decide a stitch pattern once I get the toes made. How's that for a plan?:shocked:


----------



## Humburger (Sep 13, 2007)

gone-a-milkin said:


> How's that for a plan?:shocked:


Well, plans are good.  I have TONS of those!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

LOL, Ginny! By writing these plans in the 'what are you working on right now' thread, I am setting them into ACTION, see? 
(This is the heads-up that I may get frustrated and need the help of everyone here. )
Consider y'selves warned, LOL.


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

gone-a-milkin said:


> ruby jane, glad you are giving the Estonian Lace a try! Which pattern are you doing? I made my mom some socks from that stretchy Paton's. They came out nice and she loves them and says they haven't pilled on her, like some sock yarns do. Risata, for exmple.


I am trying the "Lily of the Valley Estonian Lace Scarf" (I love Ravelry LOL!). I figure it's small enough for me to not lose my patience 

I love making socks but have yet to try toe up--that looks neat! I am using the "Sugar" color in that Paton's Yarn; it's pink, white, black and grey.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

ruby jane, that is a beautiful pattern, complete with k3togs and BOBBLES. I think that is a good idea keeping the first project fairly small. Good luck and dont forget to taake pics.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

OK so after stalking this and many other fiber threads I must ask a ? I purchased a huge stack of craftish type boxes at an estate auction. In one of these boxes were was a bunch of needles crochet and knitting. I crochet NEVER by pattern and I do not know how to read one. A hungarian lady I lived with about 20 years ago taught me a few simple stiches. How hard is it to learn how to knit and I assume I would have to learn to read patterens. I am lazy that way and can usually scrochet about anything without a pattern and make it look mostly right even if it is not perfect. None of my family knits my mother crocheted in the past but never bothered to teach any of us. I need something to do except lay there, spend a lot of time flat on my back due to surgery and some issues from the surgery, and doctor that was full of himself! 

So #1
Does someone that can not read a pattern have heck learning to knit?

#2 
Once I get printer back so that I have my card reader If I take pictures can someone identify all the needlesw etc some are marked others not.

#3 
I want the coat with the flower on the back but do not even have to have the flower but I will not delude myself that it wil ever happen.

#4 
I do have a wool/rayon commerical type cardigan that I wear so much it now has holes init because I am constantly cold ( hence the reason for needing to learn as I can not find warm cutesy socks for me as I have big feet) andwould also like to be able to make some of my sweters. 

Is this doable or should I just throw inthe towel before I even start and pay someone else to knit it for me?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Another special order cowl ... this time in a basket weave. It is much gray-er than the picture portrays.










Sunday I finished spinning a bobbin of 50/50 wool/cotton ... Oi! That was a challenge! I'd get in a groove long drawl, then get to a spot in the roving that was more cotton than wool and not put enough twist in it and I'd loose the end on the bobbin. So I tried inch worming it and got plenty of thick/thin so went back to long drawl. Back & forth I'd go and it was so frustrating!!! I started this bobbin a couple months ago and took it off the wheel each time I'd get frustrated.

I wasn't sure how to set the twist, so decided to just knit it energized. Cast on for a pair of socks for DH Sunday afternoon and finished these last night:











AND, just for fun, thought I would try to make a knitting lapel pin using toothpicks, beads and some sock yarn. This is the WIP. 










I've decided when it has quit snowing (tomorrow), I'm heading out to my DD's over in central IA. Her due date is Friday ... my grandbaby better wait until I get there before she/he decides to make an entry!


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

luvzmybabz said:


> OK so after stalking this and many other fiber threads I must ask a ? I purchased a huge stack of craftish type boxes at an estate auction. In one of these boxes were was a bunch of needles crochet and knitting. I crochet NEVER by pattern and I do not know how to read one. A hungarian lady I lived with about 20 years ago taught me a few simple stiches. How hard is it to learn how to knit and I assume I would have to learn to read patterens. I am lazy that way and can usually scrochet about anything without a pattern and make it look mostly right even if it is not perfect. None of my family knits my mother crocheted in the past but never bothered to teach any of us. I need something to do except lay there, spend a lot of time flat on my back due to surgery and some issues from the surgery, and doctor that was full of himself!
> 
> So #1
> Does someone that can not read a pattern have heck learning to knit?
> ...



I learned to knit by watching online videos and asking questions. I didn't have a real person to teach me because I knit left handed and everyone I know that knits is a righty. Since I didn't know how to knit, I didn't know how to read a pattern, much less follow one. 

I used Silvers Sock Class to learn to make socks at first. Then I went on to make a few more than were more of a patterned type. IF you can read ( obviously you can )you can learn to knit and to follow a pattern. The pattern is just repetition and usually easy to memorize. 

For my first sweater I chose a somewhat easy pattern that was mostly stockinette stitch, K 1 side, P the other. It goes pretty fast so there is some instant gratification that your actually making something you can use. 

I would say this is totally doable and very rewarding. I went from not knowing anything about knitting to learning the stitches in 2 hours. I made a swatch of k5,p5 rib that was 10x10 inches. Then I got adventious and started making socks on 4 needles and had my first pair made in 2 weeks. DH loved the socks and they kept his feet warm and toasty when the ice storm hit.

You can do this!!!!

Here are the links I used,
Knitting help has a bunch of very helpful videos that show close up what your supposed to do.
http://www.knittinghelp.com/forum/index.php

Silvers Sock Class is great and shows up close pictures of how to do the stitches.
http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/SockClass_Start.htm

There are also a bunch of videos on YouTube that help. And as always we are all here to help and answer questions.
Andi


----------



## Humburger (Sep 13, 2007)

luvzmybabz said:


> So #1
> Does someone that can not read a pattern have heck learning to knit?
> *It is not that hard to learn how to read a pattern. You can learn that quickly and then learning to knit will be a breeze.*
> 
> ...


At Walmart or any craft store there are Learn to Knit kits. I would highly recommend one. It is not nearly as hard as it seems.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Cyndi, I love love love the colors. That basket weave looks like the scarf I have been working on for 4 winters.  At least you got yours done. The socks look wonderful. 

Someone gave me a greeting card that had a sheep on the front. The sheep was covered in real wool and it had a little bit attached to wee tiny wooden knitting needles with a bit of work on them. I still have it if you would like to see a picture. Your lapel pin reminded me of it.

I am almost to the place to start working on the ribbing on the neck of my sweater. I am really surprised at how well it has turned out. It is my first one.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

Humburger said:


> #3
> I want the coat with the flower on the back but do not even have to have the flower but I will not delude myself that it wil ever happen.
> What?





canadiangirl said:


> I'm working on a jacket for myself called Sylvi http://twistcollective.com/2008/winter/magazinepage_06.php
> So far so good, the arms are done and I'm starting on the back.
> WIHH- I just finished those Bella mitts for my DD. She loved them. They do knit up fairly quickly.


This jacket would be my 
Mount Everest but It is so gorgeous and pretty much ME!! my house has ivy and flowers everywhere I can put them and it not look tacky!


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

So many cool pictures---thanks so much!!! Love 'em love'em. After getting bored knitting socks and gloves all winter, I've had to go back to making cancer hats (more friends in need). But your pictures cheer me! Keep them coming!


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

Finished a hat for me, prototype for the one I'm making for a friend as I'd never done applied I cord before. I was going to make it for Boogie, but it came out a bit big and all I have are ear brassiere so decided I'd keep it!


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

Just finished the gloves. The hat was completed the first part of January. Just cast on a cap much like this one for DGS#2. Casting on a beret for DD#1 today.


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

I need to finish a neck warmer, start and finish a cabled baby hat, and do some nice warm socks for me.


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Here is the Pi shawl I have been working on. 








Still on the circ so I couldn't flatten it out for the pic. 

It's about 48" and will block quite a bit bigger. 

It is acrylic as I was trying to use up some of the stash, lol. 

So I can "kill" it with a flatiron... 

The colors? Sometimes I like them and sometimes I think they are hideous. 

But then I remembered that I have all the pieces cut out for a quilt, in similar colors, they will look great together! 

Quilt pattern is called, "Monets Garden." 

So now I am telling everyone I am going to have a "Monet Room." Ha ha.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Since Wednesday, I've knitted (and frogged) 2 baby hats and finished a 3rd. It was too big for Kristany, so I spun up some dark forest green merino and crocheted another one (also has a cream colored merino) that fits wonderfully.

Also knitted a couple pair of baby booties (that Laura doesn't like, but asked if she could send them to friends)

She's the most stylish baby in the nursery!!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Cyndi, that baby will be kept warm wrapped all up in her Memaw's Love!!!


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

well, this weekend i started,frogged and finished a cabled baby hat. It went so fast!
I also finished putting some log cabin quilt blocks together and now i need to peice the blocks together and find a bottom fabric, boarder and binding.

I want to start on a hat for my DH and hopefully finish it before it is warm.


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

In between tinkering with the Estonian Lace :sob: I am currently working on a blanket made from a blue colorway of Lion Brand Homespun for my mother in law and, at the request of my husband (he found and really liked this pattern!) am making myself this shawl-- http://http://www.caron.com/projects/ss_eco/sseco_pineapple_shawl.html in a gray colorway of Caron "Naturally Country" merino/acrylic blend that feels like mercerized cotton.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

OK, WIHH... Did you take a picture of your mittens? We want to see them.


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

All your projects sound beautiful!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I finished up the Irish Cable scarf for DD, and she loves it! DS#4 asked for one... he had to get in line! lol!
I am trying to finish up a rectangle shawl for friends daughter... and it is sorta boring. :huh: So, I put it down last night and cast on for a headband, it is half finished and soft and fuzzy and I think I like it! Making it with bits and pieces of leftovers... this may be a new outlet for small skien leftovers!

I am going to get off my lazy rear here any min. and go alter some suit pants for a young man at church, then work on my boys' quilts. I just need to sandwich and tie them, you would think I would get with it! ha!

Thinking about trying a beret. Have printed about 3 patterns, and just am not thrilled with any of them. Suggestions?


luvzmybabz - I say go for it! Between youtube, books and these fine ladies here you can do it! I would have never dreamed I could teach myself to knit. It is an awesome addiction! And if you have lots of time on your hands, it would make it pass much quicker.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Here is a drawstring bag finished this morning, handspun, knitted, then felted a bit. Took pattern from The New Handspun Handknit book.... could not figure out the I cord bind off stitch, so changed that. The red was spun by a friend who is a missionary from Vanatau, she grew up spinning in New Zeland.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

InHisName, that looks so soft and fuzzy. Great job!!! What did you use for dyes?


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

The Jaquard (sp?) acid dyes from Dharma trading co- http://www.dharmatrading.com/
after knitting, threw it in hot water on the wood stove and stirred to felt a bit


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow WIHH those look great!

Well, i am back to the beginning of my lace pattern neck warmer. I noticed i dropped a stitch way back when, so i frogged it.

So, i now have the first two and 1/2 rows completed, and am thinking of starting a hat as well. I just can't decide if it should be a slouchy hat for me, or the "we call them pirates" for my son. If i do the one for my son, that means it would be my first with two colors.
Anyone done this pattern? I am kinda confused about how to start. I am probubly making it harder than it really is.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Ok, finished my headband. That was fun! lol!
I used a couple of little scraps of yarn. Some fuzzy wool/alpaca and a strand of cotton to keep it more stable.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

kandmcockerell,

That pirate hat is awesome. It looks pretty complex.
This one is much simpler,and still totally pirate oriented and cool.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/adrians-skull-cap 



My first stranded work was also a skull hat. 










I modified a couple of patterns and borrowed the skull chart from yet another one.I needed earflaps AND skulls.


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks! I want to get some color work under my belt before i do a hat for DH. I want to do one with the fornicating deer for him. He will get a kick out of it but i want to make sure i know what i am doing.


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

Finished my 2 at a time socks the other day (obviously unblocked)








and working on a bathroom rug out of Aunt Lydias rug yarn


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

kandmcockrell said:


> Well, i am back to the beginning of my lace pattern neck warmer. I noticed i dropped a stitch way back when, so i frogged it.


Hey! I found something the other day that will help you a lot! These are video's but they show how to fix a dropped stitch without frogging.!!!!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/user/MarleneD1216#p/u/15/0f3QGcgZrLw"]http://www.youtube.com/user/MarleneD1216#p/u/15/0f3QGcgZrLw[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fnaY63h1yM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fnaY63h1yM[/ame]


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

What talent! I love headbands, too, mamajohnson. Yours looks soft and comfortable- and the gloves, your dil is going to be the talk of the town, WIHH! She is blessed. I am working on some "bear went over the mountain" slippers for grandaughter's 1st birthday. That is grandpa's favorite song to sing with the grandkids- and they have a cute, easy pattern for them (actually bunnies, but we're changing it) in the book Knit One, Felt, too. Gone-a-milkin, was it difficult to do the 2 strand thing? Great job on the hat, and those socks..... very nice!


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks mj! I tried to do something like that but the stitch i dropped was right in my lace pattern so i could not figure it out.

That is really good to know thou, and the two vids were great.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I am loving all these pictures. I guess I should have posted my sweater here instead of starting a new link. I will try to remember that. Sorry. You did a good job on those mittens. I was trying to think of a smaller project to try with some cables. My dream is to one day make a Fisherman Knit sweater for my husband and for myself. 

MamaJ your headband is so pretty. Does it have a lot of stretch? I have a big head and I have always had a hard time keeping one on my head. I wondered if my head was shaped funny or something. 

I am working on another pair of socks. This time it is for my sweet man!!


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I'm knitting a bikini or trying to. I found patterns on the Net which I began with high hopes only to discover that their "small" doesn't begin to "cover the subject" and neither does their "large" plus a bunch of stitches. So I'm making it up as I go which means I've lost track of how many times I've been back to bare needles. Fingers crossed, I've almost got a "legal to wear in public" bottom done!


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Love everybody's projects and all the lovely color choices. Glad somebody mentioned Caron's merino/acrylic, I had forgot about them having that. I have a Nordic sweater in mind that I saw in a crochet magazine. Currently making baby sweaters,hats,booties for SD. Physically not at my best for a project my size. smile


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Mrs. Homesteader said:


> MamaJ your headband is so pretty. Does it have a lot of stretch? I have a big head and I have always had a hard time keeping one on my head. I wondered if my head was shaped funny or something.



Thnx! It does have some stretch. I was really worried it wasn't gonna fit,,, and it did! 
I am about to knit up another one... this was way fun! hehe!
Here is the pattern if you want to give it a try:
http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Faithful_Companion_Headband_Pattern__D50550220.html#


PS... knitpicks.com is becoming one of my favorite places.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

WIHH, please let me know if you would make those "Twilight" gloves and scarf to sell. My friends daughter is obsessed with the series and she would love them!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Thank You, for all the Pictures. It's nice to see all the Beautiful Knitting, I don't know anyone who Knits,so I get to come here!


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Thank you for the vote of confidence, WIHH, but I don't even know how to knit. I have a friend who does though, so I will give her the pattern and see what she can do. Thanks!


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

Well I'm back to my Sylvi but just frogged a whole bunch of the back panel. I need to work on this when no one is home ; ) I am not good at counting while people are chatting away.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

canadiangirl, that is one ambitious project, the Sylvi. You are very brave.  I cannot wait to see it!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I made another headband today.  It is blue, bulky yarn of forgotten origin. Nice though.
I think I am going to whip out a variance on this - a skinny headband.
Then a head scarf, triangular.
And I started an afghan.
Waiting on needles to start my first ever little shrug. :thumb:


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

I finished the shawl for my friend! Now to send it off...  The colors are not great in the pic. It's more blue and less olive, lol.


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

Chulla hat for customer (still need to add tassels)








Matching hat to Boogies longies








Working on some slippers for Boogies and finished the bath rug as well.


----------



## sheepish (Dec 9, 2006)

Our women's drop-in chat and Bible study group is making prayer shawls for elderly shut-ins, to give them a physical reminder that the church remembers them and is praying for them. 

I have used it as an opportunity to learn Entrelac. It is an easy technique that produces a fabric that looks like woven strips of knitting.


----------



## followinghim (Sep 10, 2006)

I am using up some yarn by knitting another afghan for our sofa. This house is so cold. I also have a baby blanket to knit


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

got the spindle bug- so making yarns on spindles for a shawl. Love those spindles! So portable- just got a takli to spin cotton and fine fibers (going to try the angora on it) the spindles are only about $12- super inexpensive. The plan is feather and fan type shawl, in bright pink, lime green, yellow- we'll see!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Finished a pair of simple socks for a Civil War reenactor, now to finish getting my floor loom set up and warped!!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I have been knitting socks!

The first pair I actually finished quite a while ago, knit them for myself. The yarn is Auracania Huasco Laceweight Merino, Hand Dyed. The pattern is "Errant Socks" from "Mason-Dixon Knitting". They are the only pair of toe-up socks I have knit to date. 

The second is the "Hermione" sock pattern we considered for the KAL. I ahve a friend who just loves Harry Potter, so these were her "Christmas-Valentine's" gift. :teehee:

The third pair is a pair of Tardis Socks knit for a friend. 

Finally, I have a Swedish Style bandwoven belt, woven for a gentleman up here who plays guitar for the Folk Dance groups. I delivered it Saturday, and he was more excited than I thought was possible for a belt. :blush:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Tardis socks! My daughter would be in heaven!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

They were pretty easy, if you like colorwork. There's a chart for the leg of the sock, to make the Tardis design, then you just continue on with your favorite sock pattern for the rest of the foot.  I just am not very good at colorwork.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Svenska, I don't know what the name of the middle socks are, but they are lovely!

I got my sno buddies done (pic on selecting the row thread), so now I want to get back to working on the sunbonnet sue quilt.

I've got some partial skeins of cotton for more dish cloths. Love those things, they wash and wipe great!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

The middle socks are the Hermione socks. I'm eagerly waiting to hear if they made it to England and how they are received!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I've tried my hand at dyeing in the microwave. It turned out pretty well. But, next time I'm going to try for richer colors. Here's the yarn, just barely dried. It has a lot more luster in it than what shows up on camera. 100% Mohair.


----------



## followinghim (Sep 10, 2006)

Working on another afghan and another baby blanket. I have a pattern for a purse/handbag I would love to knit but that may have to wait until the colder months.


----------

